# Harley Hummer Project



## dmk441 (Jun 16, 2017)

I picked up a rough 1959 Harley 165 project, so not classified as a 125cc hummer, but close enough for a thread title. Anyone here have parts for these or know of a few good contacts for Harley Hummer projects and associated parts? 
Thanks, 
Dave


----------



## sauley (Jun 17, 2017)

Call Bruce, 815-766-1012.........He has a lot of items or he can tell where to go


----------



## dmk441 (Jun 17, 2017)

Much appreciated. Thanks again.


----------



## toys4dwb1 (Jul 3, 2017)

dmk441 said:


> I picked up a rough 1959 Harley 165 project, so not classified as a 125cc hummer, but close enough for a thread title. Anyone here have parts for these or know of a few good contacts for Harley Hummer projects and associated parts?
> Thanks,
> Dave
> 
> View attachment 482341



Call BILL Christensen at Nokomis Machine  515-332-2753 he is an expert on these. Dave


----------



## Boris (Jul 3, 2017)

Please keep us updated on this project.


----------



## toys4dwb1 (Aug 7, 2017)

dmk441 said:


> I picked up a rough 1959 Harley 165 project, so not classified as a 125cc hummer, but close enough for a thread title. Anyone here have parts for these or know of a few good contacts for Harley Hummer projects and associated parts?
> Thanks,
> Dave
> 
> View attachment 482341


----------



## toys4dwb1 (Aug 7, 2017)

Call Nokomis Mach, HTB,INC. he wrote the book on the Hummers.515-332-2753.


----------

